# 5 Bros really are ignorant......



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Got an initial secure work order that stated empty lot last week. Went to property and took photos showing APPROXIMATE AREA of lot per GIS map. Very rural property, Subdivided ranch. No fencing, no property corners could be found. This is a chunk out of a 200 plus acre ranch. Usually as a buyer you have a survey done here to put in corners. I get this a few minutes ago.


> Please submit bid for initial grass cut and recut bids. 4.9 acres. Please advise the height of grass. Please also submit 15000sqft perimeter cut bids.


 Again, i have no property corners and no fences!! No homes within a mile either direction! Perimeter cut around what?? The deer standing in the middle of the field??????? I'm going to call a surveyor and get a bid to survey the property and turn that in to these idiots!!


----------



## E-roc (Apr 12, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> got an initial secure work order that stated empty lot last week. Went to property and took photos showing approximate area of lot per gis map. Very rural property, subdivided ranch. No fencing, no property corners could be found. This is a chunk out of a 200 plus acre ranch. Usually as a buyer you have a survey done here to put in corners. I get this a few minutes ago. Again, i have no property corners and no fences!! No homes within a mile either direction! Perimeter cut around what?? The deer standing in the middle of the field??????? I'm going to call a surveyor and get a bid to survey the property and turn that in to these idiots!!


 
wow!


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

The lack of common sense and comprehension can be astounding at times.


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

After dealing with some real numb-skulls over the years, this doesn't surprise me a bit. But, I do feel your pain. Makes you want to just strangle the ever loving....deep breath, calming thoughts....there, I'm better now.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Please read in order to avoid back charges:

Vendors are now required to have a satellite in orbit above their coverage areas to avoid these types of issues. Also a surveyor on staff during grass cut season. 

This should cover it.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Also please bid all damages from satellite to planet earth! Or whatever planet your on.

Vendor management


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

JDRM said:


> Please read in order to avoid back charges:
> 
> Vendors are now required to have a satellite in orbit above their coverage areas to avoid these types of issues. Also a surveyor on staff during grass cut season.
> 
> This should cover it.


PLEASE DELETE we don't need to give them any ideas.


----------



## NewEnglandProp (May 23, 2012)

I could only stand one month of them before heaving them. Last straw was a no charge order, and they also changed one of my bids and blamed HUD.

After that I told them I no longer wished to extend them credit


----------



## reoguys (May 25, 2012)

They tried to pull the same thing on us ... telling us we have to paint a house at our cost?!?! I don't think so. They keep calling us for to do initial secures because they don't have anybody. Hmmm ... wonder why. Not happening here.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

if you have a smart phone get a app for the coordinates and then go on to the county GIS web site and see if they have the coordinates for t he property. All the time let good paying work be reassigned because 5 brothers is a band of idiots. I too kicked them to t eh curb. They wanted me to reattach a wood framed fence gate for 20 dollars I said NO it would be 150 I have lag bolts and time to get to the job and 1 hour there. "well that does not match up with our estimating program" PACK SAND I told em.


Common sense isn't common any more


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> Got an initial secure work order that stated empty lot last week. Went to property and took photos showing APPROXIMATE AREA of lot per GIS map. Very rural property, Subdivided ranch. No fencing, no property corners could be found. This is a chunk out of a 200 plus acre ranch. Usually as a buyer you have a survey done here to put in corners. I get this a few minutes ago. Again, i have no property corners and no fences!! No homes within a mile either direction! Perimeter cut around what?? The deer standing in the middle of the field??????? I'm going to call a surveyor and get a bid to survey the property and turn that in to these idiots!!


 
We also include in our bids the time for two guys to walk the property for debris, stumps, flag pole bases, rocks, etc. It isn't worth the damage to our mowers and tractors to continuously run over crap hidden in 4' tall grass for what they think they want to pay.


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

i got a charge back for late wint and lack of pics on 10 acres of cornfield


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Oh, the memories.


----------



## GaReops (Aug 7, 2012)

I can honestly say I have never had a big problem with 5 bros. There is the occasional missing picture where I have to go back out and take a couple more. But that is the industry. They are my preferable national account.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

The grass cuts pay ok.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

They call me twice a week and we have done a handful of jobs for them over the years.

Each one is a bigger fiasco than the last. Now they only call me for big roof or electrical bids and I have no interest in those time consuming projects.

I suspect that they only call me when their regular guy tells them something they don't want to hear.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

I am reminded of how great a day it was when they sent me the "F OFF ___________" email.


----------

